# coca cola brewing.



## Bridges (24/11/14)

At a pub in mildura. Beer tap with alehouse written on it. 
Me: what's that?
Bar dude: A new beer that coca cola are brewing.
Despite knowing it was probably going to be average at best I ordered a pot. 
Fizzy pale lager. Like Carlton draught without the hint of mouse cage. So no real flavor to speak of. Question is where are they making this?


----------



## Bridges (24/11/14)

Taken a photo on my phone. Can't figure out how to ad to posts.


----------



## Bridges (24/11/14)

Luckily I only ordered a pot.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (24/11/14)

Her you go brewed in Griffith.

http://ausfoodnews.com.au/2014/01/13/coca-cola-amatil-launches-beers-and-cider-in-australia.html


----------



## manticle (24/11/14)

What a stunning line-up - rekordelig, jim beam, coors. The list goes on.
Tried that blue moon recently - free pot at a bar near work. Couldn't finish it.


----------



## slcmorro (24/11/14)

That Blue Moon is absolutely horrific.


----------



## TheWiggman (24/11/14)

We happen to have that very beer at a local called the Robin Hood. Hadn't heard of it and read 'ale' so gave it a shot. Flavour-wise I completely attest to what you're saying. Really nothing going on. It was like a lager trying to be an ale or vice versa. I remember the aroma smelling vaguely of hops but you'd be hard pressed to pick them. My wife asked how it was and I said "I won't be buying another". 
Speaking of Griffith, I bought a sample pack of beers from De Bortoli while I was there last year and they had pils, lager and ale. I remember there being something odd about them, while tasting ok they were a bit hard to swallow. Almost like they were thick or something. Each tasted very similar to the next. 
They made HEAPS of different product there (cask wine, Malibu ripoff, schnapps etc) so I'm guessing they're a Jack of all trades, master of none.


----------



## redbeard (24/11/14)

Just a quick note - De Bortoli Wiliams beers are a different family business to the Casella / Coke deal. Griffith is a strange place to have a brewery. Its main attraction is the in-place distrubtuion networks of both companies, and that Casella's have liquidity. Both are trying to diversify, as the wine / fruit industry in the Riverina is facing serious issues with water allocations from state / federal depts. I think De Bortoli do have some quality wines, but also need high turnover low price products thanks to Woolworths / Coles liquor outlets... I havent tried their beers since last xmas so wont comment on the current taste ....


----------



## Bribie G (24/11/14)

If I was living in a park the Bortoli 4L port cask would be my goto drink.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/11/14)

Jeezuz Bribie...get it right...FFS....and yes I will hold you to it.


Having grown up in the Riverina and listened to all the bullshit about the wines from that area......its rather interesting that to see the stats of just how much wine comes from the Griffith-Leeton area


Casella made there mark in the US, making shit wine that they could not sell on the domestic market...true story


http://www.debortoli.com.au/


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/11/14)

redbeard said:


> Just a quick note - De Bortoli Wiliams beers are a different family business to the Casella / Coke deal. Griffith is a strange place to have a brewery. Its main attraction is the in-place distrubtuion networks of both companies, and that Casella's have liquidity. Both are trying to diversify, as the wine / fruit industry in the Riverina is facing serious issues with water allocations from state / federal depts. I think De Bortoli do have some quality wines, but also need high turnover low price products thanks to Woolworths / Coles liquor outlets... I havent tried their beers since last xmas so wont comment on the current taste ....


I was born and breed in the region

A lot of what you say is ..well....


----------



## TheWiggman (25/11/14)

Very true redbeard, didn't have a proper read of the link. So now there are at least two breweries within the town?

It's an unusual place Griffith. My sister lives there so I visit there irregularly, but the scale of the wineries is very different to the region I'm from (the border, near Rutherglen). Excluding Morris, completely different history and business models.
I say unusual, but unusual for someone who's not used to the scale of those operations.

You breed in the region Stu? Just drop back there every now and then to make a few more Ducatiboys?


----------



## Pugdog1 (25/11/14)

If anyone goes to fiji or sees fiji bitter in Australia soon, that is also owned by coke


----------

